# Spline jig for mitered box with 10/15 degree bevel



## PaulieWalnuts (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, everyone. Looking for some advice. I'm building some bonsai pots. Examples below:



















I'm using Teak, some Ipe and Cedar. They either have a 10 or 15 degree bevel depending on the pot so they flare out a little. I've built some octagonal pots (image below) before using mahogany and ipe and secured the corners with glue only. They don't hold up well after repeated waterings, rain, sun punishment and even hurricanes, thank you hurricane Irma.

I don't want to use brads or pin nails. I've tried it on one pot and you can see the nails after sanding. And honestly, I don't want to use any hardware. Anything metal will eventually rust anyway. Dovetails would be epic, and God only knows I wish I could make that happen but I'm not that talented. I've had long battles with "regular" dovetails for the last few years and I never win. I cant even imagine mitered dovetails! HA!










I was thinking about using splines but I would need a jig to hold the piece straight up and on a corner and needs to correct the angle - I guess… I could be 100% completely over thinking it. Maybe there is a more simple solution. I was thinking about using dowels in the corners. That would kind of give the pots a Japanese style to the pot but then I think I'll need a jig for my drill press but maybe a less complicated one. My wife is going to be selling these at craft fairs for me and such so I want them to last and I want them to look good.

What do you guys suggest?

Thanks so much!

Paul


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

i think if you make a jig to hold it like you would for a regular mitered spline joint(splitting the octagons or hexagons angle) and ignoring the bevel then it would work the same. once you sand the spline flush it would match your bevel perfectly.


----------



## PaulieWalnuts (Mar 15, 2014)

> i think if you make a jig to hold it like you would for a regular mitered spline joint(splitting the octagons or hexagons angle) and ignoring the bevel then it would work the same. once you sand the spline flush it would match your bevel perfectly.
> 
> - squazo


Ok cool. thanks a bunch! I'll definitely try it.


----------

